# Brother vs. Brother



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

First off: sorry space marine guy, you have been dropped, I used a few days to outline the effects of you joining and many were bad, once again sorry.



Now the rp

Act one: 

You all stand with the madman; Ashran, walking through the plains of the frigid world. Ashran turns around and says "Everyone know what we are doing?"

Karnak: you are ahead of us.
Volos : you are right beside me.
Maul: you are distracted by something.


(I will only do specifics this once, to orient you and your backstory, after this prologue I will say is things like: Karnak: you are in an alley way surrounded by guardsmen, or maul you are in a room with a corpse. So start on the backstory and personalities! eg dialog, distractions, memories, inability to kill something or someone etc, HAVE FUN! )


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Karnak walked in front of the group, feeling right at home on this planet. It was his climate. "_I don't know what to do, since you haven't explained yet._" Karnak paused a few seconds. "_I don't know the reason we're here either!_" He got a little angry, knowing he wasn't told anything.

OOC:
I don't mean to offend you, but this isn't a very good opening post. I think we should be well informed on the first post. 
And I also think you should PM the space marine guy, to give him an opportunity to edit his character and still participate...


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ashran looked around, embarrassed, "Oh right you can't hear my thoughts, right then we are walking to Stepanov, an industrial city that would do well to serve us."

OOC:

I think you are right on bother those points


----------

